# زيوت التزييت والشحوم



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
دعونا ان نتناقش بالاستفاده من المخلفات النفطيه وانتاج مواد جديده نستفاد منها 
بدل ان نلوث بها البيه ونحتار في امكانيه الحفظ والمشاكل الاخرى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم هذا الامر يحتاج الى دراسة كيفية التخلص من المخلفات العقلية في عالمنا لاننا قبلنا ان تكون بلادنا مكبا لنفايات ومخلفات المصانع الغربية ودون ان نصنع شيئا ، نبيعهم ثرواتنا ويبيعونا مخلفاتهم . وعذرا على المقدمة واود ان اشير الى ان هذا الموضوع فعلا هام فهناك الكثير الكثير من المخلفات في بلادنا النفطية وغيرها بحاجة الى دراسة للاستفادة منها بدل ان تكون بؤرة تلوث .


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم


احبتي الكرام بما انه تم التطرق لهذا الموضوع انني اريد العون منكم بانه هنالك اضافات تضاف الى هذه الزيوت ( زيوت تزييت ) للمكائن وانا بصدد الدراسة حولها للانتاج فأذا لديكم اي معلومات قد تفيدني فلا تقصروا ولكم مني فائح الحب والتقدير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 أغسطس 2009)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم هذا الامر يحتاج الى دراسة كيفية التخلص من المخلفات العقلية في عالمنا لاننا قبلنا ان تكون بلادنا مكبا لنفايات ومخلفات المصانع الغربية ودون ان نصنع شيئا ، نبيعهم ثرواتنا ويبيعونا مخلفاتهم . وعذرا على المقدمة واود ان اشير الى ان هذا الموضوع فعلا هام فهناك الكثير الكثير من المخلفات في بلادنا النفطية وغيرها بحاجة الى دراسة للاستفادة منها بدل ان تكون بؤرة تلوث .


السلام عليكم 
دعنا نبدا بماده الslop wax وهي الماده الخارجه من وحده التقطير الفراغي وف وحدات الدهون في المصافي النفطيه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أغسطس 2009)

مرتضى الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> احبتي الكرام بما انه تم التطرق لهذا الموضوع انني اريد العون منكم بانه هنالك اضافات تضاف الى هذه الزيوت ( زيوت تزييت ) للمكائن وانا بصدد الدراسة حولها للانتاج فأذا لديكم اي معلومات قد تفيدني فلا تقصروا ولكم مني فائح الحب والتقدير


_ السلام عليكم_
_ اريد ان اعرف في اي موضوع من زيوت التزييت وسوف تجدني عوننا لك ان شاء الله_


----------



## magdy2006 (16 أغسطس 2009)

يريت ياخى يكون فى بحث فى انتاج زيوت التزيت للمحركات والالات من المخلفات او من المستعمل وبه شرح وافى وفققم الله وانشاء الله نساعد قدر المستطاع


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أغسطس 2009)

magdy2006 قال:


> يريت ياخى يكون فى بحث فى انتاج زيوت التزيت للمحركات والالات من المخلفات او من المستعمل وبه شرح وافى وفققم الله وانشاء الله نساعد قدر المستطاع


ان شاء الله سوف انشر بحث حول انتاج مادة ال goe wax من المخلفات الشمعيه من وحده ازاله الشمع في قسم الدهون شركه مصافي الشمال \العراق


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=144346#ixzz1kqEDEqet

انشاء الله سوف انشر بحث حول انتاج مادة ال goe wax من المخلفات الشمعيه من وحده ازاله الشمع في قسم الدهون شركه مصافي الشمال \العراق


بارك الله فيك اخى ننتظر البحث


----------



## فائز (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد عندي wax poly ethylene واريد تحويله الى زيت التشحيم فماذا تقترحون 
وكذلك تحويله الى حبيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ان الشمع من المستحيل ان يكون مادة اساس الشحوم لكون درجه الليونه بها بسيطه وتحتاج الى مثخنات وهذا يكون كلفه ماديه اعلى من الزيت


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ان الزيت المتخلف تجري عليه عدة عمليات فيزياويه وكيمياويه .
اولها التركيد والاحماء ثم التعامل مع الحامض المركز والاحماء ثم التركيز الخفيف ومن ثم الفلترة ومن بعدها نحصل على زيت اساس وتعتمد كميه العناصر الثقيله على شيئين اساسيين هي التعامل بالحامض والفلترة ورغم ذلك تبقى عناصر الفناديوم والكالسيوم والزنك بنسب بسيطه لارتباطها مع السلسله الهيدروكاربونيه ؟


----------

